# Noob questions about wa handles



## ange713 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do I need to buy a block of wood or just scales? Also, what are some typical dimensions for wa handles? I plan on doing just all black micarta with white micarta spacers. Thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 3, 2013)

You can put two scales together with a spacer to create a block; as seen in Mike Henrys recent thread. 

As I found out today, making a slot for the stick tang is no easy task...


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 3, 2013)

I think you need to be a bit more specific. Wa handles can and do take a number of forms. There are hexagonal, oval, D shape and some variations. Scales are typically less than a 1/4" thick so two with a spacer will not be enough. Buying blocks gives you the opportunity to do a number of diifferent wa styles.

I think what Mike is doing is taking a block and splitting it to put a spacer in the middle. I don't think he's using scales.


----------



## ange713 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> I think you need to be a bit more specific. Wa handles can and do take a number of forms. There are hexagonal, oval, D shape and some variations. Scales are typically less than a 1/4" thick so two with a spacer will not be enough. Buying blocks gives you the opportunity to do a number of diifferent wa styles.
> 
> I think what Mike is doing is taking a block and splitting it to put a spacer in the middle. I don't think he's using scales.


Ah okay, yea I plan on doing hexagonal. So I will get a block then, thanks!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 3, 2013)

Noooooo do octagonal!!!!! jk do whatever


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 6, 2013)

Typical dimensions for octagonal handle 

For 240-270mm Gyuto:
23x27mm rear
19-23mm front
5.75" long


For 270-300mm Suji
26x21mm
18x21mm
5.75-6" long


For 150-180mm Petty
25x21
18x21
5.5"long

Don't do hexonal. It's an uncomfortable shape for a handle. Octagonal is tried-and-true (and much easier to make than hexonal) or do a D style.


----------



## markenki (Jun 6, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> There are hexagonal, ...


I think you meant octagonal.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 6, 2013)

markenki said:


> I think you meant octagonal.


OOOOP:OS!


----------

